# Switching to a better Mobo help with lowering Ryzen 9 3900x CPU temps?



## Antonis_35 (Jun 7, 2020)

Computer Type: PC/Custom Build
Case: Corsair 400R Mid Tower
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 8GB SUPER VENTUS OC Graphics Card
CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU Cooler: AeroCool P7-L240 AIO Cooler
Motherboard: Asus X470 Prime Pro
BIOS: Version 5406, 1.0.0.4 patch B (Latest)
RAM: G.Skill Sniper X 32 GB (4x8) DDR4 3200Mhz RAM
PSU: Corsair HX750 CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 80 PLUS SILVER
Operating System & Version: Windows 10 Pro, Version 2004
GPU Drivers: Geforce 446.14
Chipset Drivers: AMD Chipset Drivers 2.04.28.626

Description of Problem:
My CPU is facing high temperatures, i.e 40-55 degrees Celsius on idle and up to 75-85 degrees Celsius on high loads. I am worried about the longevity of my CPU.
I disabled all CPU overclocking from the BIOS,re-pasted the CPU with Arctic mx4-2019 and made sure my system is well ventilated and clean. The PC is located in an A/C room with average temps 22-25 degrees Celsius.
After doing some research I found that the VRM implementation of my motherboard is mediocre at best. Would switching to a motherboard with better VRMs improve CPU temps?
My 2 choices are: 
a) Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus WiFi 
b) MSI X570 Tomahawk WiFI

Thank you


----------



## Toothless (Jun 7, 2020)

Nope. Those chips like to run hot and ain't much you can do besides underclocking to the point of well, no point. 

Leave it at stock settings and the chip will take care of itself.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 7, 2020)

What temperature monitoring tool are you using?
I'm not sure about 3000-series, but with Zen 1000/2000 your Tctl = Tdie + Toffset.
For non-X CPUs this offset is usually zero, but for X parts it's around 20°C.
Also, if your CPU_VCORE is on AUTO, monitor how high it gets during heavy loads.


----------



## flmatter (Jun 7, 2020)

As @Toothless  stated  changing mobo will not help.  Custom water loop would be best to lower temps but I will let those with water loops chime in as I am still on air with a 2700...


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 7, 2020)

flmatter said:


> Custom water loop would be best to lower temps but I will let those with water loops chime in as I am still on air with a 2700...


He has a 240mm AIO, which is more than enough for 3900X.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 7, 2020)

full custom loop is the way with at least 2 240 rads if thay will fit in your case, a 240mm AIO is good but just not as good as a custom jobbie. goodluck.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 7, 2020)

nope, better saving for better HSF or liquid based cooler
actually you need no worry for that as long as your system runs well


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 7, 2020)

If you MUST choose, get the MSI motherboard.

First question is how many fans does your case have?
Which are the intake and which are the exhaust?
and a suggestion, remove the drive cage from the front as it restricts the front fans.


----------



## Iceni (Jun 7, 2020)

Do yourself a favour before you buy a new motherboard. Buy a Sata or molex to fan adapter. And run the pump with that to see if it cools it more.

I've had an issue recently with my Pump header not been able to supply enough amps to run a pump at 100%.

After swapping to the SATA adapter my temps went from 40/85 on my water cooler to 25/60. For the sake for £4 it's worth the test.



			Amazon.com


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jun 7, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> What temperature monitoring tool are you using?
> I'm not sure about 3000-series, but with Zen 1000/2000 your Tctl = Tdie + Toffset.
> For non-X CPUs this offset is usually zero, but for X parts it's around 20°C.
> Also, if your CPU_VCORE is on AUTO, monitor how high it gets during heavy loads.



I am using Ryzen Master and Open Hardware Monitor.



Iceni said:


> Do yourself a favour before you buy a new motherboard. Buy a Sata or molex to fan adapter. And run the pump with that to see if it cools it more.
> 
> I've had an issue recently with my Pump header not been able to supply enough amps to run a pump at 100%.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I will try it. Thnx!



Caring1 said:


> If you MUST choose, get the MSI motherboard.
> 
> First question is how many fans does your case have?
> Which are the intake and which are the exhaust?
> and a suggestion, remove the drive cage from the front as it restricts the front fans.



I have 2x 120mm intake fans in the front, 1x 120mm in the bottom, my AIO and 1x120mm exhaust fan in the back. 
I will be changing to a new case soon, the Phanteks Eclipse P400A which does not have a drive cage, so I will see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 7, 2020)

Run your CPU at fixed voltage/speed, preferebly 4.0-4.1 if you can do that below 1.1V, you will lose a few percent single core perf, but temps will be greatly improved. A guy I know runs his 3900X@4.0@1.05V. It decreased temps in games by 10-20C and in cinebench by 20-25C, he uses stock prism cooler btw. Consumption in CB dropped from 140W to 80W.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 7, 2020)

CPU idle temps look kinda high to me, mine idle's around 35c-40c (room temp 78f), while playing RDR2 i see cpu temps go to 55c but i am only using a 390X so that be a factor too.  Running Cinebench 4 times right after each other i get 75c max temp.

I am thinking the same as @micropage7 , a better cooler is needed.  Better air flow though the case might help if that's possible.



Every thing is on auto


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 7, 2020)

Better board gives you better vrm temp. It does not cool down your cpu. Upgrade your cooler .


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jun 8, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Run your CPU at fixed voltage/speed, preferebly 4.0-4.1 if you can do that below 1.1V, you will lose a few percent single core perf, but temps will be greatly improved. A guy I know runs his 3900X@4.0@1.05V. It decreased temps in games by 10-20C and in cinebench by 20-25C, he uses stock prism cooler btw. Consumption in CB dropped from 140W to 80W.



I've set it in Ryzen Master to 4.1 *GHz*  and 1.1 Volts.




After 1-2 hours, the temp remains around 40-45 degrees on idle and around 70-75 degrees when running Cinebench R20.


----------



## Iceni (Jun 8, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Run your CPU at fixed voltage/speed, preferebly 4.0-4.1 if you can do that below 1.1V, you will lose a few percent single core perf, but temps will be greatly improved. A guy I know runs his 3900X@4.0@1.05V. It decreased temps in games by 10-20C and in cinebench by 20-25C, he uses stock prism cooler btw. Consumption in CB dropped from 140W to 80W.



I just tested this on my 3600.

1.2v 4.2Ghz 3743 R20 56celcius lol that's a 10 deg cooldown for a 100mhz all core overclock with less voltage..... lol.

1.2v 4.250Ghz 3779 57C

1.2v 4.3Ghz 3816 58C

Crashed at 4.35 1.2v

1.25v 4.35Ghz 3879 61C

1.25v 4.4Ghz 3915 63C

Utterly mental.


----------



## ratirt (Jun 8, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Better board gives you better vrm temp. It does not cool down your cpu. Upgrade your cooler .


Sure but consider this. If the CPU is running long term and the vrms are running and getting hotter (because they are not so great). Without a proper air circulation the temps inside will rise with time and thus the CPU temps may go higher than usual.
For instance. I got 2 TR's 3970x. when I've installed 4 fans 120mm (2 front, 1 back, 1 top) the temps for the cpu dropped by 10 deg C while running heavy tasks. The TR with the additional fans also boosts higher. I know it is a different type of CPU but maybe there is something to it?


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jun 8, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Better board gives you better vrm temp. It does not cool down your cpu. Upgrade your cooler .



I've contacted my AIO's manufacturer, AeroCool for support and/or possible RMA.

In regards to upgrading my CPU cooler I'm considering the below:

Air Cooler:
---------------
a) Scythe Fuma 2 Twin-Tower

280mm AIOs:
-----
a) NZXT Kraken X63 
b) Corsair H115i PRO RGB


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 8, 2020)

I have the h115i platinum on my 3900X I'm happy with it's performance. 

Changing motherboards can have effect on temps due to how a motherboard tunes voltages with it's stock settings in my CH8H my temps are lower than in my aorus master because at stock settings the Asus board runs the CPU at 0.05 less vcore under heavy load.... So technically you could see an increase or decrease in temperature switching boards... 

Now if you go in and set everything identical manually every voltage etc then every board should perform within margin of error on temperature. 


Like others have said buying a better cooler and having good airflow through your case is the best coarse of action.


----------



## Lindatje (Jun 8, 2020)

normaly the 3900x is idle 31/32c, gaming load around 50/52c and cinebench load ~65c. (Dark Rock Pro 4)

so i think that you must check the cooler and the airflow from your case.


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> normaly the 3900x is idle 31/32c, gaming load around 50/52c and cinebench load ~65c. (Dark Rock Pro 4)
> 
> so i think that you must check the cooler and the airflow from your case.



Strange. In several reviews I've seen usually this chip runs a bit hotter than that. Maybe you got a really good chip!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah comparing temps from people with different ambient on different chips with different motherboards is pointless even with identical coolers.


I can say I wasn't overly happy with a 240 aio and switched it out for a 280mm when normalizing noise on both coolers the 280 is way better at least with my ambient which sits at 20-21C


----------



## Bee9 (Jun 9, 2020)

My 3900x runs wayyyy cooler on the stock heatsink compared to the OP. Undervolting does help because some boards tend to run the cpu at higher voltage than necessary (asus, fingers at you).


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jun 9, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I have the h115i platinum on my 3900X I'm happy with it's performance.
> 
> Changing motherboards can have effect on temps due to how a motherboard tunes voltages with it's stock settings in my CH8H my temps are lower than in my aorus master because at stock settings the Asus board runs the CPU at 0.05 less vcore under heavy load.... So technically you could see an increase or decrease in temperature switching boards...
> 
> ...



Like I've mentioned already I'm switching to a new PC case, the Phanteks Eclipse P400A. I will install my AIO on the front of the case and see if that makes a difference. I've also raised a case with the AIO manufacturer, AeroCool to T/S further and RMA if possible.


----------



## TissueBox (Jun 9, 2020)

Have you tried running a negative voltage offset within the BIOS? Most people recommend a -0.05 or -0.1 offset which will hit your single core performance slightly but help temperatures in a significant way.

I'm running -0.1v and noticed my max temperature for the day (about a 10 hour uptime) drop 10C from ~80C to ~70C on a 3950x.


----------



## Lindatje (Jun 9, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> Strange. In several reviews I've seen usually this chip runs a bit hotter than that. Maybe you got a really good chip!


In reviews they mostly use a open test bench system, not a normal pc case. So they have very bad airflow.


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 9, 2020)

Iceni said:


> I just tested this on my 3600.
> 
> 1.2v 4.2Ghz 3743 R20 56celcius lol that's a 10 deg cooldown for a 100mhz all core overclock with less voltage..... lol.
> 
> ...


Seems you have a 3600 golden sample. Mine needs 1.25V to be stable at 4.1GHz. Good for you


----------



## Iceni (Jun 9, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Seems you have a 3600 golden sample. Mine needs 1.25V to be stable at 4.1GHz. Good for you



I think I just got lucky, I didn't even see the box for the CPU as I got the motherboard CPU and ram as a bundle. 

I did manage 4.55Ghz at 1.425v a bit crazy and there were no real benefits to those speeds as the temps were creeping into the lower throttle area. It did score 4037 in R20 with no tweaks other than ram timings. So I reckon I could add 100+ more to the score if I cared about optimising the overclock, All CPU features were running on the run, and windows was just as is steam ect running in the background.

It is a newer sample, I only got it in April, so perhaps chiplet yields have matured.


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bee9 said:


> My 3900x runs wayyyy cooler on the stock heatsink compared to the OP. Undervolting does help because some boards tend to run the cpu at higher voltage than necessary (asus, fingers at you).



I installed the stock AMD prism cooler and the temps are now in the 50's (celsius) on idle.


----------



## Bee9 (Jun 10, 2020)

Antonis_35 said:


> I installed the stock AMD prism cooler and the temps are now in the 50's (celsius) on idle.



Mine runs around 4-5 degrees cooler, idling around 42C and I'm in 27C degrees room. Case is Cooler Master 500M.





With light tasks running (firing up adobe PS, have a 4k youtube running on the background)


----------



## Antonis_35 (Jul 3, 2020)

Unfortunately it turns out 4 CPU pins were bent and 3 out of the 4 Motherboard RAM slots are unstable (sometimes PC does not boot, even with XMP disabled. Issue does not occur when installed on other motherboard). The CPU pins have been fixed and tested by the PC technician. I will have to purchase a new motherboard, the MSI X570 Tomahawk WiFI, and see how the temps compare. Thank you for all the assistance.


----------

